# Never buying Dickies boots again!!!!



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

You didn't oil your boots? Get some Obenaufs leather oil. Oil then boots up once a week. The factory look of new boots is for office workers. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Needles said:


> You didn't oil your boots? Get some Obenaufs leather oil. Oil then boots up once a week. The factory look of new boots is for office workers.
> :thumbsup:


They are pleather so they do not take waterproofer well, believe me i tried.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

Yeah you will want to get yourself some good leather boots. I like the wedge style. Gore-tex boots are nice but gore-tex breaks down if you play hard in your boots. Oil and good boot socks the only reliable things for outdoor winter work.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dickies are cheap stuff. They pants are a great value for crap work as they're pretty rugged and you don't feel like a chump throwing them out when they get filthy. That's why painters wear them. I hate the pockets though.

I can't imagine their boots would be better than the rest of their line.

For synthetic material you can probably buy a waterproofing spray for tents, the seamsealer works too. I use it on all kinds of stuff(workbags, etc.) to help keep the wet out but it won't make them waterproof.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

I wear Dickies and Timberlines in dry weather. Uggs and Sorels in the cold. Militarys and Danners in the desert. 
Dickies do wear out fast, then they get real slippery on wet surfaces. maybe that's why the only cost half or less than better boots.
Never had a waterproof problem though. 
Definately return those if they let snow in. 
Invest the best in your feet. You need them all day, and if they are not comfortable, it can lead to misery. 
Look at it in the long run. Say you buy a pair of good boots for $240. After 1 year, that is only $0.65 per day.
If they last 2 years, $0.33 per day, 3 years $0.16 per day and so on. 
At least that's how I justify the cost to my wife, and it's a write off.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll agree with Skyhook, on the Sorrels. My feet have never been wet or cold if I was wearing Sorrels.

There have been days that I regretted _Not_ wearing my Sorrels....


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

FramingPro said:


> I was standing in snow. Not water, thats why i am so pist.



That should be "pissed".




Professor Andy.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

tgeb said:


> I'll agree with Skyhook, on the Sorrels. My feet have never been wet or cold if I was wearing Sorrels.
> 
> There have been days that I regretted _Not_ wearing my Sorrels....


Mine are about 28 years old. Back then they were made in Canada.


----------



## FreedomBuilders (Apr 18, 2010)

*What's Hot or Not to Contractor Boots*

I hereby dub this thread, "What's Hot or Not to Contractor Boots" Contractor tested ~ Contractor approved

I used to not care much about what I wore. Now that I'm getting older (hopefully a bit wiser) I've been paying attention to what I used to deem as insignificant - Footwear. Few brands mentioned here I am familiar with, Some others, I don't recall hearing about. (Sheltered life perhaps-haha)

Looking at my present pair of work boots, not a brand mentioned here, I am reminded I bought them for comfort (how they felt on my feet at the time I bought them) and how they looked construction wise. Of course looks can be deceiving just as much as labels can be too. I modified them of course, they were labeled water proof - I water proofed them anyway and beefed up the inside with some inserts. 

I've never had a pair of shoes or boots last me more than 5 years. Take that back, My snow Kamicks 10 years, but I think they've finally starting to bite the dust based on the cold damp feeling last time I wore them.

That said, I am thoroughly impressed wit a 28 year run on your pair of Sorrels Skyhook :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Here Pickle, Daisy bought herself a pair of Sorels today...if your nice she may loan them to you


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> Here Pickle, Daisy bought herself a pair of Sorels today...if your nice she may loan them to you


That is not my name.:no:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> That is not my name.


Daisy?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

FreedomBuilders said:


> I hereby dub this thread, "What's Hot or Not to Contractor Boots" Contractor tested ~ Contractor approved
> 
> I used to not care much about what I wore. Now that I'm getting older (hopefully a bit wiser) I've been paying attention to what I used to deem as insignificant - Footwear. Few brands mentioned here I am familiar with, Some others, I don't recall hearing about. (Sheltered life perhaps-haha)
> 
> ...



5 years! On site I get 6-7 months out of a pair of boots.

I do, however, have a pair of Doc Martens boots that are going on 10 years old, and another pair that are roughly 5-6 years old. These are not work boots, though.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPM8OR6W6WE&feature=player_embedded

Try this stuff on your Dickies...both of them...looks like good protection


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPM8OR6W6WE&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Try this stuff on your Dickies...both of them...looks like good protection


The bull**** on them didn't work.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

FramingPro said:


> As the title may suggest, i am extremely unhappy with my new Dickies boots http://www.ihlcanada.com/BOOTS13CLU.HTML)
> I was out plowing snow with my friend on Friday night, and i was hand shovelling walk ways and stairs and what not. I was not standing in snow for long periods of time, and i cleaned off any snow before getting into the truck. The first few hours were dandy, no problems. As the night went on, my feet started to get more and more soaked. By 2 am it was almost unbearable, it wasn't cold but just walking in it and having splashing in your shoe... not fun. At 3 when i got in, i took my boot off to find 1/4" of water inside. That is why i am so pissed off. Brand new boots, they don't take waterproofer, and the are brand new!! And they leak??? I am gonna call them tomorrow and call the store i bought em from, no wonder they are final sale!! Chris picked my wet ones up and even he was like "thats pretty nuts"
> That being said they better have a good excuse for me.
> Anyone else have this issue?


I don't have those issues. I use good gear (Carhartt, Woolrich, Timberland, etc...).  

Boots: I've only bought Timberland PRO. I can't speak for them lately because I haven't 
bought a pair from them in a couple years, but the pair I won in their contest here on 
ContractorTalk have turned out to be awesome. And Timbs are like that. You buy a pair, 
they last you for years.

Personally, I think their best pair for general work are their Pit Boss Boots. 
They are like sneakers when broken in. And they're (IMO) very well priced. 
You can find them for about $90. 

Invest the money in a good pair of boots little brother. They are the only thing touching 
the earth. It's like putting good tires on a truck. Forget buying cheap pairs that you have 
to replace every few months. They end up costing you more than buying one good pair 
for a few years. 

Can't go wrong with Red Wings, Danner, White, Rocky, Georgia, just take your time 
and find a pair that'll fit you right. If money's tight, you can't go wrong with Timberland 
and they have a great warranty. I vouch for them.


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

Dickies in recent years has gone downhill. I don't think they have made a decent boot in over 10 years. Try STC they are made in Canaduh


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

2ndGen said:


> I don't have those issues. I use good gear (Carhartt, Woolrich, Timberland, etc...).
> 
> Can't go wrong with Red Wings, Danner, White, Rocky, Georgia, just take your time
> and find a pair that'll fit you right. If money's tight, you can't go wrong with Timberland
> and they have a great warranty. I vouch for them.


I have an old pair of Red Wing Irish Setters that I have had for 10+ years,
Danner Rock Quarry's that just now need to be repaired after 3 years.
For everyday use I still like the Timberland Euro-hikers.

I don't think I've ever owned a pair of Dickies.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

tenon0774 said:


> I have an old pair of Red Wing Irish Setters that I have had for 10+ years,
> Danner Rock Quarry's that just now need to be repaired after 3 years.
> For everyday use I still like the Timberland Euro-hikers.
> 
> I don't think I've ever owned a pair of Dickies.


I use the Timb Hikers for carpentry work and estimating.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

skyhook said:


> Mine are about 28 years old. Back then they were made in Canada.





FreedomBuilders said:


> That said, I am thoroughly impressed wit a 28 year run on your pair of Sorrels Skyhook :thumbsup:


 Winter day comfort.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Dickies is earning their name. 
They seem to keep screwin' everybody. 
:laughing:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Yea I have seen Dickies at walmart up here..


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

2ndGen said:


> Wow. I'd gladly pay 2X as much if they were made in the US, but as long as they
> continue to make them outside of the US, I'll give them what they expect.


Agreed.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

My Doc Martens are super comfy and durable as chit.

Dickies? Available at Walmart and Kmart. Nuff said.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

maxwage said:


> My Doc Martens are super comfy and durable as chit.
> 
> Dickies? Available at Walmart and Kmart. Nuff said.


The Docs are like slippers:thumbsup:


----------



## 81midnight (Jul 11, 2010)

That's crazy, I've only hear good things about the until now.


----------

